# Creative Xtreme Gamer



## Gas2100 (Jun 3, 2011)

when i install the drivers it asked for the location of layout.bin and summin about audcon? i cant find em so it doesnt complete installation? i downloaded em..no desk >.<

aslso when i go: right click on lil speaker icon in task bar > playback devices > right click creative device > properties > sound blaster im getting nothing but "disable enhancements" wher i use to get a settings option?

any help? i hope this was the correct section..


----------



## Gas2100 (Jun 6, 2011)

bump...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 6, 2011)

Try Driver Sweeper
Then be sure you have the right drivers for your OS.
Latest I'm seeing is (16 Jun 10) Windows 7 x64 Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi series driver 2.18.0015


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd try using Driver Sweeper as well.  Run it with WIN in safe mode.  Also, go into the WIN control panel and remove any Creative software/drivers that are currently installed.  Also in Device manager, make sure any other audio devices are disabled.

It sounds like a previous installation got borked somehow, and WIN is using an old installation reference looking for temporary files.


----------

